# Motorhome ban Colwyn Bay



## zeath (Aug 22, 2016)

I have emailed a complaint to Conwy council regarding the clear discrimination against motorhome users on this issue and suggest we get as many complaints as possible within the 6 months "strength in numbers"

Another blow to motorhomers' freedom to park and enjoy the British seaside has been struck by Conwy County Borough Council.

The Council has introduced an Experimental Order banning the waiting of motorhomes between the hours of 11pm until 8am along Colwyn Bay Promenade and surrounding streets. The Order came into effect on 12 August and objectors have six months to make representations to the council before it becomes permanent. If you wish to complain, send your reasons to the Head of Law and Governance, Conwy County Borough Council, Bodlondeb, Conwy, LL32 8DU.

The areas now banned from overnight stays include Old Colwyn Promenade – the full width of the road, extending from its southern boundary wall to the railings on its northern side and from its junction with Rotary Way to a point 35 metres east of Cliff Gardens. At Cliff Gardens it includes both sides of the road from its junction with the Promenade for a distance of 20m in a northerly direction. At Colwyn Bay Promenade and West Promenade it incudes both sides from its junction with Rotary Way to its junction with the Cayley Promenade. Both sides of Rotary way are included, from its junction with Colwyn Bay Promenade for a distance of 40m in a southerly direction. Also, all areas in Poth Eirias car park are now included.

The Order itself states that, “No person shall cause or permit any camping vehicle, caravan or motor caravan to wait between the hours of 11pm to 8am in the lengths of the road specified in the Schedule hereto.” It defines ‘camping vehicle, caravan or motor caravan’ as any vehicle designed or adapted for sleeping or cooking.

A spokesperson for the Council is reported as saying that, “The restriction has been introduced this week following concerns from local residents and councillors of a number of people camping in the area, sometimes for extended periods of time.”


----------



## zeath (Aug 22, 2016)

*Complaint email address*

https://www.conwy.gov.uk/drgenfeedback.asp?stype=Complaint&cat=2005&doc=2116&Language=1


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So one still has the availability to park all day there.I expect it has been spoilt by the few wild campers who do not keep the area clean etc. 

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Llandudno comes under the same council and they have had the same restrictions for a number of years.

Dick


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

The ban came into force quite a long time ago? I emailed the campsite owning councillor who voted for it and was quoted in the local newspaper, I did get a reply from him but it didnt say anything unexpected


----------



## zeath (Aug 22, 2016)

12 August and objectors have six months to make representations to the council before it becomes permanent.The signs have only gone up on the12th August I was there I removed glass off the beach and cleared up after some fishermen who thought it was acceptable to leave a plastic carrier bag of rubbish on the beach, it is discrimination against motorhome owners, a couple of fishermen leave rubbish if they banned all fishermen from 11pm until 8am there would be an uproar. The more people that complain about this the better.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have emailed an objection as I have parked in this area a few times.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I saw signs to this effect back in June or is this a different section of the promenade?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Aren't local councils wonderful. We had a letter from our council saying they were going to do ...... This followed concerns by certain groups. When asked what these concerns were, they could not tell us. The plans have quietly gone away. Just stay if you want and if they are employing jobsworths during the night (councils are supposed to be short of funds) tell them you are waiting for the RAC as you have broken down!

Dave


----------



## zeath (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you to anyone who complained they have now put up controlled parking zone signs for motor caravans only (looking into the legality of this at present) they start from as you enter under the bridge at old colwyn and run right up through Colwyn up to Rhos on sea


----------



## zeath (Aug 22, 2016)

*Complaint email address* 
https://www.conwy.gov.uk/drgenfeedba...116&Language=1


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Complaint submitted and I suggested that they look at the Hawick scheme and do something positive for motorhomes instead of driving them away.
http://hawickwelcome.org.uk/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

PROVIDING there is an "On street parking regulation order" in place then any local authority can place any restrictions they deem fit on any section of public highway. 

As has been said before its probably the inconsiderate few (did I say travellers? no I didn't think I did) spoiling it for everyone. 

I dont know the area BUT if I lived on that section of road I suspect that I would get a bit cheesed off if people kept treating like a free campsite/unofficial Aire.

The restriction is clearly worded to prevent parking ONLY overnight, which, if you look at it dispassionately, isnt really that unreasonable is it??? 

I see that they seem to have learned from other Councils and have worded the restriction to specifically cover motorhome type VEHICLES that have sleeping facilities, rather than preventing "overnight sleeping" which would be impossible to prove, a subtle but important difference. 

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> PROVIDING there is an "On street parking regulation order" in place then any local authority can place any restrictions they deem fit on any section of public highway.
> 
> As has been said before its probably the inconsiderate few (did I say travellers? no I didn't think I did) spoiling it for everyone.
> 
> ...


Andy

I do not agree with that view; as has been pointed out elsewhere about other parking restrictions, the Residents are probably asleep during those hours and do not have their view restricted, since it is mostly dark.

If there are other isuues like litter and noise these should be dealt with under different laws than restricting parking for a certain class of vehicle.

I would also be very angry if the Borough Council where I own a terrace house in London introduced such a restriction which prevented me from parking my vehicle, which is equipped for sleeping even if not sleeping in it, in my own street.

What if a resident of the streets concerned in Colwyn Bay owns a motor caravan or caravan? Would they be fined for parking outside their own house just because it has beds - ridiculous!

Geoff

Geoff


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

cabby said:


> So one still has the availability to park all day there.I expect it has been spoilt by the few wild campers who do not keep the area clean etc.
> 
> cabby


We were there this year for a short time. There was an RV that obviously was living by the bridge. The vehicle looked very permanent !


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

robbosps said:


> There was an RV that obviously was living by the bridge. The vehicle looked very permanent !


If Councils are concerned (quite rightly) about this why don't they simply apply time limits, e.g. "Parking limited to 24 hours maximum & no return within 7 days". This should satisfy both wilders & residents.
Maybe time to get Andy Strangelove on the case, but perhaps too far out of his area. He does seem able to ensure that Councils follow the correct legal procedure when tackling this issue.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Andy
> 
> I do not agree with that view; as has been pointed out elsewhere about other parking restrictions, the Residents are probably asleep during those hours and do not have their view restricted, since it is mostly dark.
> 
> ...


There are no houses on the stretch referred to, it's a coastal road between the beach and a railway line


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> PROVIDING there is an "On street parking regulation order" in place then any local authority can place any restrictions they deem fit on any section of public highway.
> 
> As has been said before its probably the inconsiderate few (did I say travellers? no I didn't think I did) spoiling it for everyone.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that a council can make an order on a whim and without reference to some mischief that needs to be addressed. If the mischief is that of despoiling the environment then why are not prosecutions taken under litter/pollution/nuisance regulations.
The parking of a vehicle where vehicles are permitted to park cannot be an offence, what happens within a vehicle is a private matter provided it does not create a nuisance or offence external to the vehicle.

We, as motorhome users are entitled to the enjoyment of our property in the manner for which it is designed, provided we do not interfere with the right of others to enjoy their property.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

In my exchange with the Council I asked them to provide details of the specific legislation that allows vehicles of a particular body type to be legislated against.

I have not received any reply as yet, so I may need to remind them of my question later in the week.


----------

